# Banana leaves



## glued2it (Nov 3, 2007)

Well that time of the year has come. 
Getting to cold for the banana trees here. 

I've been looking looking at the banana leaves thinking about how people used to wrap food instead of foil. 

I know people will still use the leaves today for Q.
Does anyone here ever use them?

seems like they would be good on some ribs!

http://thaifood.about.com/od/thaicoo...aleafhowto.htm


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 3, 2007)

Ummmmmmmmm,yaaaa.......NO!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's the real question bubba.

Have you ever tried it? NO.

Don't knock it till ya try it.


----------



## backlash (Nov 3, 2007)

How do they smell when you burn them?


----------



## glued2it (Nov 3, 2007)

Dunno. I havn't tried to burn them


----------



## jmedic25 (Nov 3, 2007)

Glued I have heard of people ordering them from a place in Hawaii.  Good for pigroasts.  Never tried it.  Heve you done internet searches?  I will find out from a guy tommorow where to get them.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 3, 2007)

I have the leaves on my banana trees, But I havn't attempted to try it yet.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Nov 3, 2007)

Lived in Hawaii for alomost 5 yrs, and yes, I have used them to wrap meats  and smoke.  Very distinctive flavor, especially with pork!  Use sea salt with the pork.  Try it bbq bubba.  You'll get kinda the "Kalua Pig" flavor (boy I hope I spelled that right 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 )  There is a World Market in Novi, MI.  They have about everything there.  Thanks for the idea glued2it.


----------



## keywesmoke (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a forest of bananas in my back yard, along with Barbados cherries, key lime, sour orange, mango, avocado and papaya. Banana leaves/trees are so full of moisture, thick, syrupy nasty stuff, it's hard to burn it. I use the leaves often to wrap, and anything in them usually gets a nice sprinkle of fresh coconut. Steamed shrimp, stone crab, lobster, fish....whatever's coming out of the ocean that day.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Nov 3, 2007)

There's a ton of them starting to ripen here. Great idea!!! Gimme some recipes!!! 

It's getting down in to the fall temps now; only got in to the high 70's today. Still swimming in the pool tho...


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 4, 2007)

Keywesmoke, Your backyard sounds like my kind of Garden of Eatin'. I'd love to have a yard like that.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 4, 2007)

There's is a procedure here somewhere for Kailua pig but I'll be darned if I can find it. Lots of pictures too as remember.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Nov 4, 2007)

You can use use either banana OR Ti leaves (Hawaiian plant of the lilly family).  Used to make Kaula Pig.  My method:

Season butt (I've done chicken too) or what ever you plan to use with sea salt, pepper and garlic.   Wrap meat in leaves and secure with cotton twine.  Then smoke as you normally do.  Will give the meat a distinct, lightly smoked flavor.  If anyone can try them, highly recommend you give it a go.

Good Luck and enjoy.


----------

